# Giant TCR 2 Advenced 2008



## RSD1969 (Sep 2, 2008)

This bike is a great product by Giant. I was looking Felt F4 but this is a better bike. Felt (for me) is too rigid and my test ride doesn't to comfortable. Now with Giant I feel that I'm in other level... I have only one word for this bike... Awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Darin (Sep 6, 2008)

I was looking at the Felt F4 as well. Ended up going for the TCR Adv 3. Should get it next week. Great LBS and awesome bike.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

Yea a guy I ride with has one, I ride a TCR A0 and his frame makes all the difference. You will be very pleased with the Advanced frame, but I'm not a big fan of the mavic wheel set that comes with them.


----------



## Darin (Sep 6, 2008)

*First Ride*

Went out for an hour this morning. What an improvement over the hybrid. When I picked it up, all the LBS staff kept saying was "Everyone loves that bike", "Looks sharp" etc. Can't wait to put some miles on it.

Darin


----------

